# Keyboard is locked out - please unlock the key



## lernen.2007 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

mein Rechner meldet beim Hochfahren folgende Fehlermeldung:

* 	Keyboard is locked out - please unlock the key*



Ich verstehe nicht, was er meint? Natürlich die Tastatur Tasten reagieren überhaupt nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## The Hacky (15. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Klingt nach einem "abgeschlossenen" Rechner. Normalerweise bzw. früher hatte ein Rechner an der Front immer ein Schloss gehabt. Wenn man jenes geschlossen hatte, dann hat der Rechner die Tastatur nicht akzeptiert und diese Meldung gebracht. Also schau da mal nach.


----------



## lernen.2007 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ja du hast Recht. Das Rechner hat vorne ein Schloß. Aber ich habe keine Schlüssel dazu. Wie kann ich denn das Problem beheben? Liegt es an Tastatur etwa, weil ein Kind mit Tastaturen gespielt hat?

Danke


----------

